# Surge protection & UPS for HDTV?



## FloridaPapa (Nov 16, 2004)

I've finally decided on a 65" DLP Rear Projection HDTV for my home theater (Mitsubishi WD-65734). Now I need to consider protection for it.

I know I need surge protection, but I've been told I should get a UPS similar to what I use for my computers because the projection bulb needs a cool down period after I turn off the TV, and it wouldn't get that with a power interruption unless I have a UPS.

1st question: Is that true?

2nd question: If so, is a UPS made for PCs adequate? Or do I need one specially made for HDTVs in order to also protect my satellite input cable connection?

3rd question: Any recommendations on what I shoud get?


----------



## DoubleTap (Nov 15, 2007)

no you need more than what your PC has. Don't skimp on protection for your HT. here is a great surge protector

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7179974&type=product&id=1110267219655

Below are some ebay links for this item. If going this route HURRY AUCTIONS END SOON!

disclaimer: I'm not in anyway assocciated with any of these Auctions. I simply did a search for them to help out "floridapapa"

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-POWER-HTS-1600-LINE-CONDITIONER-SURGE-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ110193618323QQihZ001QQcategoryZ67780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-POWER-HTS-1600-LINE-CONDITIONER-SURGE-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ280172460699QQihZ018QQcategoryZ67780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-POWER-HTS-1600-LINE-CONDITIONER-SURGE-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ280172461083QQihZ018QQcategoryZ67780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MONSTER-POWER-HTS-1600-LINE-CONDITIONER-SURGE-PROTECTOR_W0QQitemZ280172460722QQihZ018QQcategoryZ67780QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The surge protector that DT recommended appears pretty good as far as it goes. However, it does not address the question you asked, which is; Do I need a battery backup?

To answer that you need to ask your self "Self? How often does the power suddenly go out at my house?" If its at all frequent, then I'd say it might be worthwhile to invest in one - maybe like THIS ONE. If its only very rarely then I think your TV could probably handle it. I do not use on e on my 46" Samsung DLP but then again I can't remember the last time the power went out WHILE I was watching TV. (If it fails when the TV is off - of course - no harm no foul.) 

If there's a lightning storm going on, I pull the plug on the whole thing until it passes.

And good luck collecting on the $350K warranty. Has anyone ever known someone who was able to collect on one? I'm sure there's fine print buried somewhere in there that makes us (home owners) liable regardless of what happens - maybe we didn't clean the dust bunnies often enough. And I'd guess they're prorated so your new $2500 TV is "used" and worth say $1000. 

- - - gets off soap box !!!


----------



## FloridaPapa (Nov 16, 2004)

Yustr... As to how often I get power interruptions, the answer is frequently! 

Central Florida must be the lightning capital of the world. We get lightning-generating storms all the time. During hurricane season (which I think ended Nov 1st) even a far distant storm seems to cause frequent power interruptions in my area. I also hear my PC's UPS beep from short interruptions while I'm watching TV even when there are no storms around!

Bottom line... I guess a UPS for the HDTV might be a good idea. But that Belkin AP30800 seems to be the only one I've found. I'd like to have other choices though. Does anyone know of any others? 

Also, how about all the UPS choices for PCs? Why are they not advisable for HDTVs?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't see any reason why a battery backup for a computer would not work on your TV. The UPS doesn't care whats on the other end as long as it sees 110V. I'd guess the time available would be reduced substantially if you don't switch off the TV but it should be plenty long enough for the fan to cool down the lamp.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yustr said:


> The surge protector that DT recommended appears pretty good as far as it goes. However, it does not address the question you asked, which is; Do I need a battery backup?
> 
> To answer that you need to ask your self "Self? How often does the power suddenly go out at my house?" If its at all frequent, then I'd say it might be worthwhile to invest in one - maybe like THIS ONE. If its only very rarely then I think your TV could probably handle it. I do not use on e on my 46" Samsung DLP but then again I can't remember the last time the power went out WHILE I was watching TV. (If it fails when the TV is off - of course - no harm no foul.)
> 
> ...


We had a guy awhile back getting a 10k computer because the ups killed his $400 computer lol


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> We had a guy awhile back getting a 10k computer because the ups killed his $400 computer lol



wow that ups must have been a piece of junk.the one i got weighs a ton,and can run my comp for nearly an hour under load.id say its the same situation with power supplies someone got a cheapy.


----------

